# Writer from New Zealand..Hi.



## fingerbone (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys,

My name's Carnelian and i'm a writer from New Zealand, living in Australia. 

I've joined the forums because I am working on a book and I guess the support of a community of writers would be really great for me.

My book is based on a small town in America's south. A story about a town, so to speak. What keeps it together, what drives its people apart. The things that brew beneath the surface. I want to explore the disconnect it has from larger cities, and what it has that larger cities may lack. It will be a work of fiction, with a focus on sport and the spirit of sport uniting a community of people. I'm thinking football, maybe track. It will depend on location.

Anyway.. Hi.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 3, 2014)

Definitely football, they take it some serious (at least in Texas).

Oh, and I guess welcome to WF! Forgot this was an intro thread. Get writing, and posting!


----------



## Pandora (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Carnelian, cool, a book written near to me by you on the other side of the world, or something like that. I am in a small town in the South but the big city flows over into mine in many ways. The rural south here in Georgia would hold onto a sense of tradition and morality, a kinship, that it sounds like you will be bringing to the reader. I would like to get lost there for a time, it feels peaceful and less hurried, worried. Good luck with your novel, I hope I have a chance to be there in it someday. Welcome, I hope you enjoy WF.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome! You're certainly on the ball with football... most Americans can't shut up about it. It's a dreadful sport. Then again, I can't shut up about space travel, so to each his own.

Welcome to the forums!
Writing Forums: We don't really talk about football...


----------



## Gumby (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi carnelian, welcome to WF. That's an interesting name, a stone of some sort isn't it? One I'm not really familiar with, though.


----------



## Gofa (Jun 4, 2014)

Good on ya Mate


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 4, 2014)

Interesting idea, a Kiwi writing about rednecks. I agree with the others, football is practically a religion here, especially at the college level. High school players get a lot of scrutiny. It's an open secret that players get bribes to accept scholarships from particular schools. Concern is mounting about the level of injuries, such as concussions, that can cause permanent damage. Anything you need to know, ask. Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!

I feel like I should jump in amongst everyone's affirmation of football as the sport of choice in the American South to note (more for lurkers than for you, finger bone, as you seem to have done your research), that "football" in the southern part of the US is that sport on the hundred yard long field with all the lines and the weirdly shaped ball, sometimes called "handegg" by its detractors. We are not talking about the sport with the round ball and the big tournament coming up in Brazil. Nor are we talking about that sport I and other insomniac Americans occasionally watch at 4:00 in the morning that involves Australians on an enormous field running around and colliding and kicking at posts on either end of the field (I can't say that I understand the rules or the strategy, but I am spectacularly entertained).

Anyhow, welcome to the boards! Feel free to ask questions about the topic around here, as I know some folks on the boards here are intimately familiar with your topic, so they may be able to help you fill in details that may be difficult to track down from Oz. Happy writing!


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello, welcome! Football is definitely the sport that I'm sick of hearing, it's everywhere! Your book sounds very interesting, and I hope to hear more about it.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I really enjoy stories about place. I agree with everyone else in this thread. If you're writing a story about the American south, chances are Football is all anyone would care about. Personally, I'm a Baseball nut myself. Stephen King writes an awesome serial on the sport. I feel like Baseball is the usual literary sport. I don't think I've read many Football stories, so that would certainly be interesting.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 4, 2014)

J.T. Chris said:


> Welcome to the forum. I really enjoy stories about place. I agree with everyone else in this thread. If you're writing a story about the American south, chances are Football is all anyone would care about. *Personally, I'm a Baseball nut myself*. Stephen King writes an awesome serial on the sport. I feel like Baseball is the usual literary sport. I don't think I've read many Football stories, so that would certainly be interesting.



Always good to have another baseball fan around here!

Oh, and all of the "discussion is okay but debate is not allowed" rules can be damned!* The designated hitter is evil! :icon_cheesygrin:


* Not really. I quite like it here and would prefer not to be banned. The above reflects only my personal opinion and should not be construed as a thread hijack or an attempt to initiate a debate regarding the past, current or proposed future rules governing any sport. InstituteMan is not affiliated with Major League Baseball, the NCAA, FIFA or any other sports sanctioning body. All sales are 'as-is.' Buyer assumes all risk and liability of use.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## fingerbone (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind responses guys, really happy to be here.

Has the forum helped your writing at all? I think a community of supportive people would really benefit me.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 9, 2014)

Sure, I learned most of what I know about writing from starting out at these sorts of forums.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 9, 2014)

fingerbone said:


> Thanks for all the kind responses guys, really happy to be here.
> 
> Has the forum helped your writing at all? I think a community of supportive people would really benefit me.



Quite a bit. There are talented writers on here who will politely but thoroughly critique your work once you level up. There are also wonderful examples and discussions of the craft at many levels.


----------



## fingerbone (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks guys

A bit more about me - I work as a copywriter, but my love is what i consider longhand writing - screenplays, novels. The book I am working on will be my first novel. That's if I get through it.


----------



## fingerbone (Jun 9, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Hi carnelian, welcome to WF. That's an interesting name, a stone of some sort isn't it? One I'm not really familiar with, though.



Hey Gumby,

A stone it is. A bit darker than amber and very beautiful in the sunlight. In latin it means blood or colour of flesh


----------



## fingerbone (Jun 10, 2014)

Gofa said:


> Good on ya Mate



Kia ora!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 10, 2014)

fingerbone said:


> Thanks for all the kind responses guys, really happy to be here.
> 
> Has the forum helped your writing at all? I think a community of supportive people would really benefit me.



This place can be more helpful than you might imagine.

There are an awful lot of REALLY talented writers hanging around here and they will provide valuable information and critiques. They have been a huge help to me in my quest to write  a novel of my own. 

The best part is that, within the critiques, most of the folks here will tell you what you have done well, as well as point out the things that need work.

Welcome to WF.


----------



## Nickleby (Jun 10, 2014)

fingerbone said:


> ... my love is what i consider longhand writing - screenplays, novels. The book I am working on will be my first novel. That's if I get through it.



I tell people, don't give up on a good idea, but don't be afraid to give up on a bad idea. I had to make seven false starts before I found a story I could see through to the end.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## fingerbone (Jun 14, 2014)

Nickleby said:


> I tell people, don't give up on a good idea, but don't be afraid to give up on a bad idea. I had to make seven false starts before I found a story I could see through to the end.
> 
> Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.



Thank you very much, glad to be here.


----------



## fingerbone (Jun 14, 2014)

Can someone please tell me why i can't create a thread in the other sections of the forum and why I can't edit my avatar? I think this is my 11th post so I thought I would be able to.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 14, 2014)

fingerbone said:


> Can someone please tell me why i can't create a thread in the other sections of the forum and why I can't edit my avatar? I think this is my 11th post so I thought I would be able to.



I am just a guy, but I bet if you give the tubes of the server time to clear you will be good to go.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome, friend! I've always wanted to travel to New Zealand and Australia. According to Google Earth, it's absolutely stunning. I'm mad jealous.
Anyway, I hope you like it here.


----------

